# Oregon Retriever Trial Club Inc. 2014 Spring Field Trial, Portland, OR



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open 
Rotation 2, 18, 34, 50
Scratches 15, 22, 61

Open: unofficial, 47 dogs back to second series 1,2,3,4,5,8,9,10,11,12,13,17,18,19,20,21,23,25,26,27,28,29,31,33,34,36,37,38,40,41,42,44,46,49,50,51,54,56,57,58,59,60,63,64,65,66,67


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Qualifying Results:
1St #17 Tug owner/handler Randy Weese
2nd #20 Macky owner Paula Ferguson/ handler Gary Abbott or Paula
3rd #21 KC owner/handler Chris Sundstrom
4th #16 Billie owner/handler Steve Ackelson
RJ #1 Gracie owner Lorraine and Danny Maroney/handler Jim Gonia
Jams: #28, 23, 22, 19, 15

Congratulations to all!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Unofficial callbacks to 3rd series of Open: 28 dogs
1,2,4,9,11,12,13,17,21,27,28,33,34,36,37,38,40,41,49,50,51,56,58,60,63,64,66,67

Starts with #34

If you have any question, please check with the Marshall as my source may not have heard your number when the call backs were given.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Amateur, rotation 2,15,28,41
Scratch dog 12
Unofficial callbacks to 2nd series of AM: 30 dogs: 1,2,4,5,7,14,16,17,20,21,23,24,26,27,28,29,31,34,36,37,40,41,43,46,47,48,50,51,52,54


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Congratulations Randy and Chris. Those nice derby dogs are turning out now.
See you later in the season.

Jeff


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Unofficial open placements 1st 49, 2nd 13, 3rd 27, 4th 33 didn't get Jams


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

AM call backs to 3rd series: 18 dogs
1,5,16,17,20,26,28,29,31,34,36,37,43,46,47,48,51,54

Starts with #28 at 8:00am. Signs will be at dike road by the Bird Check Station. Turn left and go down to end of the road. Parking at the end of the road. Do not let dogs off leash on the other side of the dike. Game commission requirement!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Fred Warf said:


> Unofficial open placements 1st 49, 2nd 13, 3rd 27, 4th 33 didn't get Jams


RJ #1 , Jams: 2,11,12,34,60,64,66


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

Tickled Pink!!!

FC AFC Trulines Walla Walla Sweet loves her Mother's Day gift from FC Tuck N Roll II "Tucker"

Congratulations on your Open WIN! Titles and Qualifies for NRC--see you in Vicksburg!

Congratulations to the Fruehlings, Henningers, and Chad!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

U.S. Labradors said:


> AM call backs to 3rd series: 18 dogs
> 1,5,16,17,20,26,28,29,31,34,36,37,43,46,47,48,51,54
> 
> Starts with #28 at 8:00am. Signs will be at dike road by the Bird Check Station. Turn left and go down to end of the road. Parking at the end of the road. Do not let dogs off leash on the other side of the dike. Game commission requirement!


#41 was added back in to the 3rd series. Total 19 dogs.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur Results:
1st - #28 Kate owned/handled by Marion Carey
2nd- #47 Daisy owned/handles by Jerry Fletcher
3rd - #31 Ivy owned/handled by Andy Kahn
4th - #20 Willie owned/handled by Elaine Brock
RJ -#16 Alli owned/handled by Ellen McNeill
Jams: 5, 34, 37
Congratulations to all! Thank you, Judges, it was a nice trial


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Kareen and Mike for all your hard work to keep the Am running so smooth as well as your posts on callbacks and location!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

zydecogator said:


> Thanks Kareen and Mike for all your hard work to keep the Am running so smooth as well as your posts on callbacks and location!


Thank you! You ran a great trial with your Shaq girl! I know you are proud of her as you should be! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Any Derby Results, thanks....


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations Marion and Kate!


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

speedy said:


> Any Derby Results, thanks....


Derby results:

1) Stoli/Bodeman
2) Riggs/Watson
3) Gracie/Otto
4) Joker/Abbott
R) Zeiss/Southwick

Jams:
3, 4, 5, 14, 15, 19, 20, 21, 25, 26

This a nice group of derby dogs, many made challenging series look remedial.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

I would have to agree whole heartedly with Gary!
This was not a give-me Derby and was with significant challenges for the Derby dogs.
Yet series after series, the dogs came back with all the birds. Not to say all the jobs were pretty, but 
clearly, the dogs did not succumb to the traps of the tests. Amazing to watch the quality in the future dogs of our sport!
(also a little scary)


----------

